# Losing my mind over Hotfix ERA version 11



## Fleury266 (Jan 18, 2008)

Does anyone else have Hotfix ERA version 11? I am ready to pull my hair out with the amount of freezing and lack of training on this program. All the you tub videos are for the old version and no one anywhere seems to post about this program. It looked so easy. It's not and I need definite HELP!


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

I have version 11. What do you need help with?


----------



## Fleury266 (Jan 18, 2008)

I am freezing constantly. I also need to know if there are tutorials for version 11? This is my first time with software for rhinestones so I need some instruction on how the whole thing works. I also spent 6 hours working on a paw design (because of the freezing I kept having to stop and restart), and then I saved to export to my cutter. My cutter doesn't have a plug in yet. Once I got it to my cutter and cut it, the template holes were too small. Even though I picked the appropriate sized stones. I even tried to change the stone size to make it work and it won't match up.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

In order for the template to work the holes need to be at least one to two sizes larger than the size of the stones for them to fall in.


----------



## Fleury266 (Jan 18, 2008)

I actually just figured that out today on how to change the size of the margin. I just wish there wasn't so much freezing. I even updated my video card.


----------



## dancebling (Jul 14, 2009)

Fleury did you happen to see this threead? http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t163364-6.html

Kevin has a post in there with a couple of links to his videos, where he does an excellent job of describing and changing margins to accomodate stone spacing for cutting templates.


Here:
Here are two example starter videos I did….


Hotfix Era - Creating a Cheer Megaphone - YouTube


HotFix Era - Output Your Design For Stencil Making - YouTube


----------



## Fleury266 (Jan 18, 2008)

Thank you so much! I will watch the videos today. Kevin is actually the one that I found that talked about margins. It's so funny the Sierra's tech representative couldn't help me figure that out. They even at a point told me to go to forums to get some of my answers. I get no phone support whatsoever it all has to be done by email. So, I agree with a statement I believe you made about shopping around to find out who will give you the best training support. Thanks, and if you don't mind I may need to lean on your for your expertise


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

We had the same problem but making a couple of changes in the prefs. helped - you might try it. I have attached a screen capture.

Scott


----------



## dancebling (Jul 14, 2009)

Eileen - I can in no way take the credit. It all belongs to Kevin! I have very little expertise in this software - but what I have read, learned and experienced - I am more than willing to share. I do hope it helps. 
I understand your frustration with the response(s) or lack thereof from Sierra. I contacted a company who sold Sticky Flock and they instructed me to contact Sandi Jo for instructions on how to use it!!!!. I think they should pay Sandi Jo for supporting a product they sell and consequently reap the financial benefit. Needless to say I WAS one of their customers prior to this (lack of) support incident.


----------



## Fleury266 (Jan 18, 2008)

Thank you all so very much! I can't tell you how much YOU on the forums have helped me. I wanted to love the program so much, but just couldn't find the answers. I am going to go through all the suggestions to help with the freezing and other issues. I am now really wanting to figure out using TT fonts to look more professional and not having to do so much manual placement of stones. And for the rep that is stalking me on these forums, I know my specifics on here is just as specific as I asked when I needed help. Please do not follow my postings anymore


----------



## jeff09 (Aug 26, 2014)

support of hotfix era is a completely disaster. I tired with this software.


----------

